# BioActive Substrate



## dbourke11 (May 6, 2019)

Hey guys i have been viewing the biodude on youtube he has some pretty cool bio setups for reptiles. I'm wanting to get a substrate similar to his one can anyone give me some recommendations and where to get it from? Because i know you can't just grab soil from anywhere because it might be treated with chemicals that could harm your reptile. Cheers!


----------



## Herpetology (May 6, 2019)

Why do you need soil for a bearded dragon 

Never listen to Americans about bearded dragon care, otherwise you end up with chairs and pillows

Only substrate you should be using is red sand, but make sure you’re not using the stuff that becomes rock hard when wet, this can cause impactation.

That soil stuff will create too high humidity which will eventually cause scale rot


----------



## dbourke11 (May 6, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Why do you need soil for a bearded dragon
> 
> Never listen to Americans about bearded dragon care, otherwise you end up with chairs and pillows
> 
> ...


Hmm okay how about this stuff i fully understand that but what if i had this stuff down the bottom to feed my plants then some sand on top would that work? or would it be alright just use all of this stuff in the tank? https://www.arcadiareptile.com/earthpro/substrate/earthmix-arid/


----------

